# Tie tubes on a PFS



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was wondering if I use 1842 tubes, should I use a larger tube for the cuff? Also does one length of cuff work better than another. I just ordered two PFS for my Godson and I, to shoot at the 2016 MWST. I want to make sure I tell my Godson the correct way to tie the tubes. We will start out with a soft projectile to make sure we are comfortable shooting nag the PFS.


----------

